# Fun battle on Navarre Beach 10/29/2014



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I hit the surf on Navarre beach again today. After I got setup I realized I left the sand flea rake in the car...so I was lazy and went with cut ladyfish, and shrimp. Wasn't long before I had a shark hooked...on a pompano rig. After that I had a really nice fight with a redfish that was hungry for ladyfish as well. Caught a very small pompano, and a whiting. After sunset two catfish were hooked, and I called it a night. Not a bad day. Hope you guys are killing it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome. Navarre has been good for me lately. Went saturday night to try and get some sharks for bait and got 2 nice blues, a big bull red and 2 sharks about 3-4'. Redfish was the most fun battle I've had in a while. Going tomorrow night probably. 

Keep it up. I caught all mine on cut bobos. Redfish ate fresh cut bluefish


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Awesome. Navarre has been good for me lately. Went saturday night to try and get some sharks for bait and got 2 nice blues, a big bull red and 2 sharks about 3-4'. Redfish was the most fun battle I've had in a while. Going tomorrow night probably.
> 
> Keep it up. I caught all mine on cut bobos. Redfish ate fresh cut bluefish


Thanks. I will try again tomorrow afternoon. I was going to keep the shark for bait, but I was not clear on legal size. A buddy sent me a text and said 54" is the minimum on all sharks in the gulf. So, I let him go. I can't believe I managed to keep the pompano rig it was caught on, and kept fishing with it. The redfish had a few runs, a few people saw my rod bent over and came to see the action. I just can't get enough of this!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Thanks. I will try again tomorrow afternoon. I was going to keep the shark for bait, but I was not clear on legal size. A buddy sent me a text and said 54" is the minimum on all sharks in the gulf. So, I let him go. I can't believe I managed to keep the pompano rig it was caught on, and kept fishing with it. The redfish had a few runs, a few people saw my rod bent over and came to see the action. I just can't get enough of this!


54" is correct, but only for specific sharks. Can keep any blacktip(great bait and eating ), sharpnose, blacknose, finetooth, etc.

I'll hopefully be out there tomorrow night to try and catch more smaller ones and free line it out live on my larger set up.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> 54" is correct, but only for specific sharks. Can keep any blacktip(great bait and eating ), sharpnose, blacknose, finetooth, etc.
> 
> I'll hopefully be out there tomorrow night to try and catch more smaller ones and free line it out live on my larger set up.


This one was had a lot of yellow tone throughout the length, a lemon perhaps?


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice ! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pilar said:


> This one was had a lot of yellow tone throughout the length, a lemon perhaps?


Looks like the ones I caught. After searching and se ding out pics we guessed it to be a finetooth or blacknose. I'm terrible at shark IDs, unless it's blacktip, spinner and the obvious hammer, tigers,nurse etc


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you are catching em!!! Good deal!


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Lemon shark has 2 dorsal fins.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

cheesegrits said:


> Lemon shark has 2 dorsal fins.


Most sharks have 2 dorsals.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> cheesegrits said:
> 
> 
> > Lemon shark has 2 dorsal fins.
> ...


I think he meant it as a large second dorsal.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant it as a large second dorsal.


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

What are you guys catching using shark for bait? Obviously shark but what kind/size?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

saltwater_cowboy said:


> What are you guys catching using shark for bait? Obviously shark but what kind/size?


Not catching, trying for tigers and hammers lol. It's a good, solid 24hr bait. But, sometimes they just come off of it and want other stuff. Lately it's been other bait.


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Lol I've never heard of that but that's cool. Well have to try it. What gear are you using? I have a 9/0 Penn senator


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've caught tigers and bulls on them. its usually an 11pm till noon bait but gets picked up around sunrise. lol never seem to fail


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

saltwater_cowboy said:


> Lol I've never heard of that but that's cool. Well have to try it. What gear are you using? I have a 9/0 Penn senator


9/0 is fine. I just wouldn't run a whole blacktip on a 9 etc.

Can use steaks etc. Buddy caught a bunch of quality tigers on shark. Some daytime tigers. Ive sat on 2 sharks lately and nothing. Buddy and I both run out cownose and both get hit back to back


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

thanks for the tips, I'm going out of town this weekend but next weekend I will probably go down there and see what I can do. What are y'all using the catch the Sharks with, I was thinking about grabbing some a couple Bonita from outcast bait and tackle


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

usually somebody asks how I got turned on to small sharks for bait. but since no one asked, im going to share anyways. haha. One night I ran out a whole blue fish. 

rigged like so (actually this one)


an hour or so went by and it got dark. my line went slack so I tightened it up and it stuck... it happens sometimes. heavy current will move a weight or something will knock it lose.. it happens... well it happened again about 5 mins later. tightened it up again and it stuck... no problems. Ok now I know something messed with the bait. about 10 minutes later that rod is doubled over and the clicker is SCREAMING! I grabed it and threw it into gear, it came tight for a few seconds then nothing... 

reeled in this.


little guy was on the hook barely able to dislodge my weight and got picked up. 

caught more than a few bulls that night on sharpnose.

check out whats still on the hook in this pic


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cowboy, get you some of these and I promise you that it will get nailed.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*??*

If you have no use for these why did you kill them?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wugitus said:


> If you have no use for these why did you kill them?


It's called bait. I have a use for them.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Wugitus said:


> If you have no use for these why did you kill them?


Ya that's bait. It's best to load up on 3-5 at a time because you might not see another school For a week or so.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Ya that's bait. It's best to load up on 3-5 at a time because you might not see another school For a week or so.


Cold front came in this weekend and next cold front they will probably push out to the gulf. 

Cut in half and ran one about 650 yards and other probably 550. Not sure. Both are in blue water though.


----------

